# Has Piko produced the R1 wye yet?



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been considering building a pizza type layout with an industrial component built in and Piko's R1 wye and three way would figure prominently in the track work. 

Can you say single track grand union?

I can't find any listing for the wye from dealers and no reference to it on the Piko website, but it does appear in the 2011 catalog.

Anybody know anything?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont think it ever got produced, it took them 2 years to finally release the curved turnout, hopefully its still on the plate.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. That is what i suspected.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Call Jonathan at Piko, he is very helpful and straight forward. I would say he is the one responsible for the new American products reaching the market.


----------

